# New pup



## Autumnsmum (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new here, new Vizsla mummy to my lovely Autumn and first time dog owner!

She's been with us (my husband and I) for a week today and she is doing really well with toilet training, sleeping in her crate at night (since we moved it to our bedroom) and generally settling in and even doing some clicker training. 

The one thing I am a bit worried about though is my work. I'm a self employed music teacher and I work from home, which I thought would be great for her, but she isn't coping very well with being downstairs by herself while I'm upstairs teaching, especially when it's a saxophone or when I only have 15 minutes between one lesson and the next.

I know she will get used to the saxophone because I practiced for about 10 minutes after leaving her in her crate a couple of days ago and she was totally calm when I came back downstairs again. But she is obviously finding the longer time, the new person who isn't coming to see her and the noise a bit tricky (she's fine during flute lessons).

Does anyone have any tips on this? Will she be ok eventually?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

My 1st thought is to bring her upstairs with you, but in her crate. And to let her meet your students, if they want to. Great socialization opportunity.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> My 1st thought is to bring her upstairs with you, but in her crate. And to let her meet your students, if they want to. Great socialization opportunity.


my thoughts exactly Bob ;D, perfect scenario to develop a pup I'd say.


----------



## Autumnsmum (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks both, she has actually now got used to the sound and waits patiently in her crate while I teach so that's a big improvement!

I think I am a bit knackered and still adjusting to everything myself because I can't help but be really panicked that I didn't do the right thing taking her on.

Please could I have some opinions as to how long I should be spending actively with her in a day, and how long it is reasonable to expect to be able to have her entertain herself while I work?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

When not crated, Amos was a full time job till he was about four months or so. I needed to know where he was at all times. If he was awake, I needed to actively engage him so he didn't get destructive or develop bad behaviors. We did not have a play pen or play area for him. Our floor plan is very open so he pretty much had reign of the house which is more work than slowly increasing their access. 

Anyway, it's like bringing home a toddler. You really can't turn your back for a while. Our mantra was "idle paws are the devils workshop." But it's a great time for LOTS of training....redirecting, potty training, basic commands, etc. As they age, you'll have to make time for all that but right now it's required of you anyway, so you might as well knock as much out as you can!

He's almost a year now and he expects about 2 or 3 20-30 minute play sessions out of me each day (frisbee, walk or run, playing chase in the house). And I'm home all day. He does play a good bit on his own, too, with blankets, balls, and bones. However, I think I've heard others on here say that they tend to outgrow the ability to play on their own...that they require more engagement as they exit the puppy phase. I could be wrong. Amos is my first.


----------



## Autumnsmum (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks  I was wondering, how much of the day is Amos crated for?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Now, he is only crated at night and when I leave the house. When he was younger, I'd crate him here and there throughout the day...pretty much anytime I couldn't watch him, I'd crate him. For tasks like laundry, cleaning, dishes, etc., he'd get crated for 15-20 minutes at a time a few times a day while I worked on those things...which was of course outside of errands.


----------

